# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Nalijeganje na trbuh pri porodu...

## iva1602

Prvi put kad sam rađala,doktor mi je jako stisnuo trbuh da mali izleti van, imala sam osjećaj da će mi sva rebra potrgati...još me danima sve boljelo ispod prsa. mali se nije baš spuštao prilikom izgona i tak.... sad mi je termin opet uskoro, da li me opet to čeka, može li beba izaći i bez te neugodne intervencije?

----------


## klaudija

Mogla bi kad bi doktori pustili da porod ide svojim tokom.
Meni su oba puta to napravili, sad za treći se namjeravam naoružat živcima i odbit sve njihove intervencije, ako za njima nema potrebe.

----------


## Beti3

Može beba izaći i bez toga. Vjerujem da to ovisi o liječniku, neki smatraju da time pomažu. Možda da razgovaraš sa njima prije nego porod krene punom snagom. Da im(babici i liječniku) kažeš da bi voljela da porod ide spontano, ako je ikako moguće. Ili da to kaže tvoja pratnja, jer tko zna hoćeš li imati snage sama pričati.
Ovisi to i o tvom podnašanju cijelog poroda i o tome koliko još snage budeš imala. Ako misle da nemaš više snage za tiskanje, a beba počinje patiti, onda učine te intervencije za dovršenje poroda. Unaprijed ne možeš znati kakav će biti baš taj tvoj porod.
Nadam se da će ti biti baš kako želiš!

----------


## Pepita

Ako budeš mogla, što duže ostani u vertikali, da sila teža napravi svoje!

----------


## Lutonjica

naravno da se beba može roditi i bez nalijeganja.

----------


## Sanja :)

Moze i bez skakanja naravno! U mom slucaju je to krenulo pomagat, i onda dok. nije imala snage pa skoro odustala! U tom sam trenu osjetila olaksanje, kao da je krenulo (dugo sam radala), pa joj je mm pomogao!

----------


## t.r.a.c.

nalijeganje nije potrebno ako rađaš u vertikalnom stavu, dakle stoječki, klečećki, na stolčiću... izbori se za taj položaj (ili biraj rodilište gdje to možeš i bez velike borbe dobiti), jer pri njemu sila teža pomaže bebi da se spusti (a najbolje je ako možeš u tom položaju prolaziti i trudove)

----------


## Trina

meni su na prvom porodu stisnuli trbuh, meni je to bilo prestrašno. Na druga tri nikome nije padalo napamet, svi su lijepo izašli laganim tiskanjem

----------


## marta

I meni su to napravili na prvom porodu. Na drugom sam zato upozorila da ako tko pokusa - ne odgovaram za svoje postupke.

----------


## klara

Meni je u stvari to pomoglo. Bila sam ostala bez snage i već sam pristala da mi daju drip da pojačaju trudove. Ali ipak sam uspjela sama, nekako zadnji čas. Doktor je bio nježan, nisam to "nalijeganje na trbuh" doživjela kao invazivno. Kao i sve ostalo, puno ovisi o ljudima i pristupu.

Rađala sam ležećke jer sam htjela donirati matične stanice. Zašto to nije spojivo sa stolčićem je već druga priča.

----------


## pomikaki

> nalijeganje nije potrebno ako rađaš u vertikalnom stavu, dakle stoječki, klečećki, na stolčiću... izbori se za taj položaj (ili biraj rodilište gdje to možeš i bez velike borbe dobiti), jer pri njemu sila teža pomaže bebi da se spusti (a najbolje je ako možeš u tom položaju prolaziti i trudove)


potpisujem, pokušaj se raspitati u rodilištu ima li opcija rađanja na stolčiću, ili u vodi.
Ako nije moguće, napiši izjavu (plan poroda) kojom odbijaš nepotrebne intervencije.
vidi ovdje 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/2828-Plan-poroda?highlight=plan+poroda
pretraživanje http://forum.roda.hr/search.php?searchid=2082890

Ja sam također rodila uz nalijeganje, porod je tekao  brzo i lako dok nisam došla u rodilište i tamo sam "morala" ležati na leđima. To je pojačalo jako bolove, i nisam mogla disati. Na kraju, pretpostavljam, zaista nisam imala snage tiskati kad su to od mene tražili, i doktor je laktom jednom ili dvaput (nisam baš više bila pri punoj svijesti) nalegao laktom dok sam pokušavala tiskati. Uz to su me rezali ali uz takvu silu naravno sam i dodatno popucala, šivali su me dosta i od šavova sam se oporavljala dobrih mjesec i pol. 

Svakako bih to idući puta (bude li ga) pokušala izbjeći - prije svega ne želim se dati više u ležeći položaj, jer sam tako bila potpuno bespomoćna, i roditi a i braniti se od intervencija koje ne želim.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Kako se izboriti za položaj koji nije ležeći (ili ležeći s napola podignutim trupom, kao polusjedećim) u rodilištu u kojemu  to jednostavno ne daju?
Sv. Duh? Petrova? Merkur? Sva najveća zagrebačka rodilišta.

Kako?

Vidim jedino opciju kako rodilja bježi kroz rodilište, ovi ju hvataju, pa ona pokušava zauzeti pozu čučanj, oni ju dižu, gle luđakinje..., onda ona opet bježi kad nitko ne gleda, pa se pokušava namjestiti četveronoške, pa se hvata za radijator, opet je dižu i nose na stol za rađanje...ova se bacaka,  ali uzalud...

Ja karikiram, naravno, 
ali nema šanse, nikakve šanse, u rodilištu u kojemu to nisu predvidjeli, neće i ne žele, 
 da žena ima izgon u uspravnom položaju.  

Jedino može ići pretraživati u kojem se rodilištu to može pa ići tamo, inače ništa.

----------


## pomikaki

Nena, imaš pravo, ali u mom slučaju se u rodilištu promijenila situacija, sada postoji stolčić koji se nerado koristi i za koji se često treba izboriti.
Ako u rodilištu kamo ide iva1602 nema druge pocije nego ležanje, mogu joj savjetovati da razmisli o drugom rodilištu ili da planom poroda pokuša izbjeći neželjene intervencije, ako već ne može birati položaj. I neka traži da do izgona može biti u položaju koji joj odgovara (npr neka traži pilates loptu).

Iz iskustva prvog poroda ja sam naučila prije svega da je vrlo bitno moći promjeniti položaj pri porodu.

----------


## Lutonjica

nena, da sam treće rađala u bolnici, 100% sam sigurna da bih i u petrovoj rodila npr. čučeći ili četveronoške. uopće ne vidim niti jedan način da bi me itko mogao natjerati da legnem na leđa.

tako da ne vjerujem da je skroz skroz nemoguće  :Grin:

----------


## Felix

da, ali zene koje razmisljaju kao ti i imaju u sebi toliko snage, niti ne idu u bolnicu  :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> nena, da sam treće rađala u bolnici, 100% sam sigurna da bih i u petrovoj rodila npr. čučeći ili četveronoške. uopće ne vidim niti jedan način da bi me itko mogao natjerati da legnem na leđa.
> 
> tako da ne vjerujem da je skroz skroz nemoguće


Ajde sad reci kako, jedino na podu, ti bi čučnula, oni bi te dizali, ti bi četveronoške, opet isto, baš kao što sam napisala, jesi luda? Pa nemaju ni strunjaču, ni plahtu na podu, samo linoleum, laminat, šta li, ne bi ti dozvolili da se namjestiš kraj kreveta jer je tebe puklo. Digli bi te. Bio bi to onaj scenarij koji sam napisala. Cirkus. Još bi prepričavali kako je došla neka luđakinja i jedva su je smjestili na stol za rađanje, privezali. Kome treba taj cirkus? A samo zato što želiš roditi u fiziološki najlakšem položaju. No, to nije na meniju. Ko da si naručila ćevape u veganskom restoranu.

----------


## Lutonjica

baš sam razmišljala da li bi se usudili spičiti mi neku injekciju za smirenje, ono ko u američkim filmovima kad ne mogu smirit nekog agresivca u luđačkoj košulji LOL

----------


## yellowkitty

Najbolje je ak nisi na leđima pa nemaju ni pristup za takvo tiskanje, slažem se s t.r.a.c. što se toga tiče

----------


## Beti3

Lutonjice, mislim da bi se usudili. Bez obzira što uvijek zagovaram liječnike, mislim da bi oni u takvoj situaciji dali injekciju za smirenje. Tako ih uče. Da preduhitre rizik. 

Jedino, da ih mama smireno uvjeri da zna što radi. No, za to moraš biti samouvjerena i takav karakter. 
No, da tebi spiče tu injekciju, mislim da se ne bi dobro proveli :Smile: . I ti bi bila u pravu.

 Na jednom od mojih poroda je mama do mene u predrađaoni, stala nogama na krevet i vikala da ne može više ležati. Mirno su joj prišli, lagano ju polegli, ali ona nije pružala otpor i odvezli. Dalje ne znam, ali sin je rođen živ i zdrav. Kad sam joj poslije u sobi pričala da je stajala na krevetu, nije mi vjerovala, nije se sjećala. Da li je dobila nešto za smirenje, nije znala.

----------


## Felix

meni je to pretuzno.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> meni je to pretuzno.


Da tužno! Jad i čemer.

Da je to bar nešto skupo, nego obična strunjača, krevet, bezveze...i babica bi trebala kleknuti.

Zbog takve jedne "banalnosti" kao što je želja (i potreba, ja sam imala tu silnu potrebu da se uspravim, svaki put) da žena rodi potpomognuta silom teže, da se svima olakša, i njoj, i bebi, međici,  da porod ide brže...

treba raditi drame jer oni imaju rađaonski stol i ima da ideš tamo...milom ili silom...

----------


## Trina

Ali zašto baš mora biti čučanj? Pa bebe lijepo izađu i u ležećem položaju. Ustvari u nekom poluležećem/sjedećem, znači legneš, digneš koljena prema licu, nagneš se skroz prema trbuhu i tiskaš malo po malo. Ja sam tako svih. Taj prvi put kad su mi stisli trbuh je došlo do nekakvog sranja, ja ni sad ne znam što je točno bilo, uglavnom bilo je hitno i panika je u jednom trenu nastala pa je dr stisnuo i beba se rodila. I rezali su me i imala sam dvadesetpet tisuća punata. Na ostalim porodima babica mi je rekla da se namjestim kako me volja (ali čučanj nije bio opcija nego sve što uključuje mene na onom krevetu u bar donekle horizontalnom položaju), sugerirala kako bi mi moglo biti lakše i rodili su se bez rezanja, pucanja, šivanja..Ovaj zadnji put mi se babica nasmijala kad sam je pitala mogu li ovako/onako, žena kaže-brate rodila si ih troje,namisti se kako god misliš da će ti biti lakše.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Ali zašto baš mora biti čučanj? Pa bebe lijepo izađu i u ležećem položaju. Ustvari u nekom poluležećem/sjedećem, znači legneš, digneš koljena prema licu, nagneš se skroz prema trbuhu i tiskaš malo po malo. Ja sam tako svih. Taj prvi put kad su mi stisli trbuh je došlo do nekakvog sranja, ja ni sad ne znam što je točno bilo, uglavnom bilo je hitno i panika je u jednom trenu nastala pa je dr stisnuo i beba se rodila. I rezali su me i imala sam dvadesetpet tisuća punata. Na ostalim porodima babica mi je rekla da se namjestim kako me volja (ali čučanj nije bio opcija nego sve što uključuje mene na onom krevetu u bar donekle horizontalnom položaju), sugerirala kako bi mi moglo biti lakše i rodili su se bez rezanja, pucanja, šivanja..Ovaj zadnji put mi se babica nasmijala kad sam je pitala mogu li ovako/onako, žena kaže-brate rodila si ih troje,namisti se kako god misliš da će ti biti lakše.


Ima na Sv.Duhu stol koji podiže uzglavlje, no meni nije bilo dosta, tražila sam od muža da mi još drži leđa, da se uspravim, točno mi je trebalo da se iz tog polusjedećeg dignem još uspravnije, no nemoguće u rpdilištu. Popucala sam svaki put, možda bih ispucala i da sam se uspravila, nije isključeno, ali stvarno sam osjećala da bi mi bilo lakše da se dignem.

----------


## mikka

ne mora biti cucanj, ali da me netko tjerao da lezim ili cak sjedim na zadnjem porodu.. uh, ne zelim ni razmisljati sta bi bilo. jedini polozaj koji je iole dolazio u obzir je bio da klecim s rasirenim nogama, i glavom i rukama oslonjena na kadu (ok, ne treba biti kada, bilo sta).

a to nalijeganje.. vac sam n puta napisala na forumu, to mi je kategorija fizickog zlostavljanja, ja bi to kaznjavala. ma cijeli taj zastarjeli pristup, kad su in charge svi osim rodilje.. aa bolje da ne pisem  :Rolling Eyes:  :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

nalijeganje je kristelerov hvat
ponegdje čitam da je zabranjen jer postoji mogućnost od pucanja/rupture maternice
veoma je nasilan za maternicu i općenito, ženu i dijete

ne znam što te treba dovest u takvu situaciju
moja osobna pretpostavka, ako i dođe do tog, onda su to uzrokovali upravo doktori

o ležanju...ne znam treba li trošit riječi?
ak se kom leži, nek leži
al sve, radi njihove komocije, rodilje prisilt na to je užas

na mom prvom vaginalnom, pitala sam može li što drugo osim ležanja, klečanje, pa je komentar bio - a kak će babica uhvatiti dijete??
inače mi je taj doc super, al mi je žalsono kad shvatiš da oni zaista nisu vidjeli fiziološki porođaj - di ne treba niš radit neg sjedit na rukama

nisam sigurna, al taj neki polusjedeći, zar to nije još gore od ležanja?? kao neka fora u stavu zdjelice i kostiju...

inače, kod gravitacijskog poroda, zdjelica se širi i za 30%

nema tu neke love koja bi se trebala osigurat za nešto takvo kao što je gavitacija

edit: ja nisam mogla raditi ovo što je Trina radila..to je radi skraćivanja porodnog kanala..al *** da ne kažem što prostije.. nisam bila u stanju, ležala sam i to je sve
nalijeganje sam odbila

----------


## bucka

u vinogradskoj su mi oba puta nalijegali na trbuh, ali to me uopće nije bolilo
na trudničkom tečaju su nam rekli da se to više ne radi, ali izgleda da se ipak radi

----------


## marta

Kad zena letzi na ledjima s koljenima savijenim, kraljeznica tako stoji da tjera dijete da se radja uzbrdo. A uzbrdo je uvijek puno teze nego nizbrdo.

----------


## zmaj

marta, meni su sugerirali taj položaj
sagnut se prema naprijed, noge savijene u koljenima gore prema sebi držat rukama
ma došlo mi je *** na štap....
ajd ti to, mišljah si ja
i nisam iš
neg ležala i backala se amo tamo
pa mi rekoše, ajd se bar uhvati rukama za one prečke to jesam
nisam ziher, možda sam imala nogecijelo vrijeme spuštene
hiću reć, ne sjećam se čak jesam li ih savinula u koljenima sa stopalima na stolu (bez dizanja kralježnice) ak me shvaćaš
i tak sam tiskala i rodila
mila majko, ne znam otkud im ta ideja...  :Rolling Eyes: 
al su mi rekli, radi skraćivanja porodnog kanala i da se beba ne vreća
a ja si mislim, zaboli me za kanal i skraćenje od centimetar i za vraćanje, svakako će se rodit, već je tu
ma užas i niš više

----------


## mali laf

vidim da je većinu vas više boljelo na leđima.meni je oba puta bilo obrnuto.na boku osjetim trudove,al cim se prevrnem na leđa ništa,sve nestane.i to oni najjači pred sam izgon.tako sam oba poroda odradila trudove na boku držeći se za onu prečku od kreveta(bog joj pomogao) i čekala vrijeme za tiskanje.

na prvom porodu se bebuška jaako zamotala u pupčanu i kad sam tiskala bi se spustila,al čim bi prestala tiskati ona se vratila gore(osjećaj ko da imam feder u trbuhu).tada mi je dr pomogao s laktom,al ne ovako kako vi opisujete.nekako je kao pridrzao trbuh u trenutku kad je beba bila dolje da se opet ne vrati.kad je izašla imali su što otpetljavati.

prvi put sam bila rezana.sestra me masirala i stvarno su se trudili da ne moraju,al djetešce je zbilja imalo pozamašnu glavu  :Wink: 
drugi put nisam,ali je i porod bio tak brz i lagan,pa nije za uspoređivati.

----------


## Ginger

meni su isto nalijegali na trbuh, 3-4 puta 
i nije pomoglo, beba nije išla tako van
ali grooozno iskustvo  :Sad:  al nit su me pitali, nit me upozorili, a ja u polunesvjesti već

uz napomenu da je bio vbac ... netko je spominjao povećani rizik rupture, jel... uf, kad se sjetim...

----------


## pituljica

Meni se naleglo u trećem porodu, majčicu mu njegovu, zato što su htjeli ić spavat. Ja sam bila skroz skoncentrirana na primalju i tiskanje/netiskanje da nisam niti primjetila kad se bacio na moj trbuh. Mjesec dana nisam mogla hodati od bolova ispod rebara (doslovno tri put izašla iz kuće zbog toga) a ginica rekla da je najvjerojatnije da je bilo nagnječenje jetre. Inače je porod trajao 3 sata pa ga je, jelte, trebalo ubrzat ...
Rekla sam da neću drip i klistir i to su poštivali al ovog se nisam unaprijed sjetila.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

i meni su nalegli jer je bio kraj smjene
7h ujutro
a mogao me je samo ostaviti idućoj smjeni

----------


## krvavica

stvarno je ružno ako to rade da bi ubrzali tih zadnjih ne znam koliko vremena izgona samo zato što im se žuri završiti smjenu... meni se ipak čini da se radi o njihovoj procjeni koliko je žena već na izmaku snaga jer ako nema snage za završni izgon, onda moraju upotrijebtii vakuum, zar ne? a to je opet priča za sebe...a i ako vide da se beba pati, a da nije dovoljno spuštena, a žena je dovoljno otvorena sa trudovima sve u 16, valjda je u tim slučajevima primjenjiv...
meni je bilo ovo zadnje i moram priznati da se nisam osjećala da su invazivni, niti me išta boljelo, niti u trenutku nalijeganja, niti poslije. no vjerujem da ima doktora i doktora, a bogme i odluka i odluka...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

znam da ono što sam napisala zvuči ružno
i u principu ne volim takve stvari pročitati i uzimam tako nešto sa rezervom i mislim da osoba koja to piše pretjeruje
i da ne zna što piše
ali ovo je istina
potvrđeno od drugih ginekologa

ni mene nije bolilo
u tom trenutku
ali ću posljedice osjećati cijeli život

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Meni su jednom nalegli jer je bila frka, spašavali su život. Druga dva puta nisu.

----------


## pepi

jedno od najgorih iskustava  :Sad: 
sve u cilju što bržeg okončanja poroda
a došla sam u rodilište 8 cm otvorena
još se sjećam živo te primalje (a rodila sam 2003),ko herkules, sva velika
kad mi je nalegla na trbuh mislila sam da ću dušu ispustiti

----------


## t.r.a.c.

> stvarno je ružno ako to rade da bi ubrzali tih zadnjih ne znam koliko vremena izgona samo zato što im se žuri završiti smjenu... meni se ipak čini da se radi o *njihovoj procjeni koliko je žena već na izmaku snaga* jer ako nema snage za završni izgon, onda moraju upotrijebtii vakuum, zar ne? a to je opet priča za sebe...a i ako vide da se beba pati, a da nije dovoljno spuštena, a žena je dovoljno otvorena sa trudovima sve u 16, valjda je u tim slučajevima primjenjiv...
> meni je bilo ovo zadnje i moram priznati da se nisam osjećala da su invazivni, niti me išta boljelo, niti u trenutku nalijeganja, niti poslije. no vjerujem da ima doktora i doktora, a bogme i odluka i odluka...


da, njihove procjene... žena nebi ni bila na izmaku snaga da je puste da rodi uz pomoć gravitacije. meni su rekli da sam na izmaku snaga i da zato ne mogu na stolčić (rodila u nekom polusjedećem), one sekunde kad sam rodila sam se htjela ustat pa su me vraćali na krevet. a isto tako su mi "nalijegali" na trbuh, tj. gin je pritiskala trbuh jer se beba vraćala unutra, da sam bila na stolčiću ili čučečki ili klečećki, ne vidim kako bi se beba, da je i htjela, mogla vraćat unutra. a o manjku snage i njihovoj procjeni da ne pričam-dva sata nakon poroda sam žicala da se otuširam pa mi nisu dali, i na kraju sam cijelu noć provela sjedeći na krevetu i tipkajući na mob jer nisam bila ni umorna ni iscrpljena (bebu su mi naravno uzeli, jer tamo kamo su me smjestili nije bilo mjesta za bebe)

----------


## krvavica

*t.r.a.c.* fakat užas...  :Sad: 

zato sam i napisala da ima doktora i doktora kao i odluka i odluka...

----------


## zmaj

vbac i taj zahvat ???  :Sad:  ..........

----------


## lola3

> Kako se izboriti za položaj koji nije ležeći (ili ležeći s napola podignutim trupom, kao polusjedećim) u rodilištu u kojemu  to jednostavno ne daju?
> Sv. Duh? Petrova? Merkur? Sva najveća zagrebačka rodilišta.
> 
> Kako?
> 
> Vidim jedino opciju kako rodilja bježi kroz rodilište, ovi ju hvataju, pa ona pokušava zauzeti pozu čučanj, oni ju dižu, gle luđakinje..., onda ona opet bježi kad nitko ne gleda, pa se pokušava namjestiti četveronoške, pa se hvata za radijator, opet je dižu i nose na stol za rađanje...ova se bacaka,  ali uzalud...
> 
> Ja karikiram, naravno, 
> ali nema šanse, nikakve šanse, u rodilištu u kojemu to nisu predvidjeli, neće i ne žele, 
> ...


evo ja sam bila prije dvije godine u MErkuru i zamolila sam jel smijem stajati i pustili su me bez ikakvih problema. bila sam u sobi preko puta rađaone i tamo stajala nekih sat i pol jakih trudova. zapravo, sasvim je bilo izdržljivo. tad sam osjetila bebu da se spustila, pozvala sestre, odmah su me odvezli na krevetu u rađaonu i rodila sam za tri truda. taj treći mi je doktorica zalegla na trbuh što nisam shvatila kao nešto loše jer je stvarno bilo ekspresno i sad kad se poroda sjetim izrazito ugodno iskustvo

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> evo ja sam bila prije dvije godine u MErkuru i zamolila sam jel smijem stajati i pustili su me bez ikakvih problema. bila sam u sobi preko puta rađaone i tamo stajala nekih sat i pol jakih trudova. zapravo, sasvim je bilo izdržljivo. tad sam osjetila bebu da se spustila, pozvala sestre, odmah su me odvezli na krevetu u rađaonu i rodila sam za tri truda. taj treći mi je doktorica zalegla na trbuh što nisam shvatila kao nešto loše jer je stvarno bilo ekspresno i sad kad se poroda sjetim izrazito ugodno iskustvo


A šta si ti sad ispričala?

Hodala si za vrijeme trudova.

Kad je trebalo tiskati, kad je trebao početi izgon djeteta, postavili su te na krevet/stol i izgon se obavio u poluležećem ili ležećem položaju,  kao i uvijek, tamo gdje nije predviđeno drugačije.
U zagrebačkim rodilištima nema kade, stolčića, nema opcije da žena kleči, čuči, da napola stoji uspravno itd. , nema položaja koji je vertikalni u izgonu.

O izgonu se ovdje radi, o položaju prilikom prolaska djeteta kroz porođajni kanal, ne prohodavanju trudova.

----------


## Kikica1

> Rađala sam ležećke jer sam htjela donirati matične stanice. Zašto to nije spojivo sa stolčićem je već druga priča.


Htjela sam i ja dati maticne stanice pa su rekli da necu moci ako idem na stolcic - na kraju smo dogovorili da mi krevet sloze da rodim sjedecki tako da sam dobila i porod kakav zelim i donirala maticne stanice. Ne znam zasto su tebi rekli da moras lezati.

----------


## klara

> Htjela sam i ja dati maticne stanice pa su rekli da necu moci ako idem na stolcic - na kraju smo dogovorili da mi krevet sloze da rodim sjedecki tako da sam dobila i porod kakav zelim i donirala maticne stanice. Ne znam zasto su tebi rekli da moras lezati.


jer se krevet nije mogao namještati  :Razz:

----------


## EvaMONA

Ja ću samo reći da si još dobro prošla jer je meni od tog zavata na prvom porodu stradala trtica 
(bila sam u polusjedećem položaju, oanko visoko dignuta leđa stola) i bolila me mjesecima, pa pauza pa sve dok mala nije prošla 3,5 g. i ja otišla privatno fizijatru na hrpu ultrazvuka. Naime, nije to ni sad kao prije, ali čak ni famozni dr. Oz nije znao ništa pametno reći ženi koja je postavila pitanje u vezi oštećenja trtice nakon poroda. Rekao joj je da podmetne jastučić kad sjedi i to upravo ja radim već 4 g. Sva sreća 2 x sam rodila na stolčiću i to je po svemu neka druga priča.
Tako da, ako ikako ide probati izbjeći taj famozni zahvat.

----------


## EvaMONA

Htjedoh reć bolla me mjesecima pa kratka pauza pa onda sve do 3,5 g djeteta, a sad više neugoda, nakon što sam prije skoro g. dana bila na više terapija UZV

----------


## mali laf

Moja sveki je operirala trticu.Njoj je stradala prilikom pada,isto ju je dugo bolilo.Ponekad se prilikom udarca odlomi mrvica koja se zagnoji,pa se to onda mora otvoriti i očistiti.To je bio slučaj kod nje.

----------


## Silan

S drugim djetetom sam imala relativno lahak porod.Ali sam pukla upravo zbog radjanja lezecki.
S trecim (bas kao mikka) nije bilo sanse da radjam bilo kako osim onako kako mi odgovara.
Valjda zbog okruzenja i situacije,znala sam da vladam situacijom,i mogu kako mi pase.
Pa mi je pasalo na koljenima polurasirenih nogu,s glavom i jednom rukom naslonjenom na kauc.
I s ovom trecom bebom tacno nisam morala tiskati,vec je samo pustiti da se probija lagano van.
Gravitacija cini svoje.
Kako ce biti s cetvrtim...ne znam,al svaki dan si kreiram mogucu situaciju i mjesto za porod.
Sad bih najradije otisla negdje u sumu,al posto je ljeto,strah me baja  :Grin: ...

A za nalijeganje na trbuh ne znam,s prvim se i ne sjecam,jer sam bila omamljena dripom.Sve mi je u nekoj magli,detalji su izbrisani  :Sad: 
No autorice teme,ne mora da znaci da ce sa drugim biti tako.
Meni je drugi porod,za razliku od prvog bio jako kratak,cak kraci od treceg.Nisam ni osjecala bolove,vec samo jak pritisak i tjeranje na wc.Tako da me u bolnici nisu stigli ni pregledati,vec me muz na rukama iznio do sale.

----------


## hada

Mene je mama rodila nalijeganjem,a bogme i moje prvo dijete je došlo tako(uz drip,epiduralnu i sl.sranja) na svijet.Kada je počeo izgon on je u jednom trenu stao,a doktor je bio na doručku(gdje su ga panično zvali ali se čovjeku nije žurilo,nažalost,telefon je bio pokraj box-a i svaki panični poziv sam čula) tako da su nakon nekog vremena odlučile da jedna od sestara "požuri" stvar.Ja to nisam niti osijetila poslije cijele agonije ali mojem je djetetu pukao vratni mišić,ali Bogu hvala poslije je bilo sve ok.
Dok je carica došla na svijet bez ikakvih agresivnih metoda...a između ostalog jer sam s njom šetala gotovo do trena izgona....a s njim su me "zakovali" za krevet...
Porod sa sinom mi je bio najgore životno iskustvo a s njom najljepše :Smile:

----------


## emira

Rodila na SD 2009, znaci ne tako davno... Te njihove svemirske stolce nisam vidjela, a i tad su ih imali. Je da mi je sve u izmaglici ali sam poprilicno sigurna da sam radjala na skrooooz ravnom stolu, mozda je uzglavlje bilo podignuto za max 30 stupnjeva. Morala sam se sama odici i drzati se za koljena, ufff kad se sjetim...

----------


## EvaMONA

> Rodila na SD 2009, znaci ne tako davno... Te njihove svemirske stolce nisam vidjela, a i tad su ih imali. Je da mi je sve u izmaglici ali sam poprilicno sigurna da sam radjala na skrooooz ravnom stolu, mozda je uzglavlje bilo podignuto za max 30 stupnjeva. Morala sam se sama odici i drzati se za koljena, ufff kad se sjetim...


Joj, joj, boli me kad čitam!

----------


## Ginger

> vbac i taj zahvat ???  ..........


 :Sad:  da, na moju veliku žalost
al srećom bez trajnih posljedica

----------


## zmaj

> Rodila na SD 2009, znaci ne tako davno... Te njihove svemirske stolce nisam vidjela, a i tad su ih imali. Je da mi je sve u izmaglici ali sam poprilicno sigurna da sam radjala na skrooooz ravnom stolu, mozda je uzglavlje bilo podignuto za max 30 stupnjeva. Morala sam se sama odici i drzati se za koljena, ufff kad se sjetim...


mislimo ono... wtf???
kakav je to obrnuti kukac, uzbrdno izgonski položaj  :Confused: 
to su i meni sugegrirali, aj ma nema šanse... ja sam se pitala jesu li oni normalni, kad su mi to predložili... 
ono, ispadneš ko kornjača na oklopu...užas
i onda guraj uzbrdo....
poslije sam kod kuće se išla tak vaćat na podu i gledat u ogledalo di u zraku i završi intimno mjesto...





> da, na moju veliku žalost
> al srećom bez trajnih posljedica


je. hvala Bogu..stvarno gorzno.. još sam negdje pročitala da je taj zahvat zabranjen (mislim u nekim zemljama, nisam ziher)..a pogotovo na taknutoj maternici..strava

----------


## Smokvica.

Evo i kod mene , nalijeganje na drugom VBAC porodu.. Znala sam da se drip i indukcija nesmije davat, i sva sreća to sam izbjegla, a nalijeganje mi je bio najveći šok u tih 5 sati rađanja. Sve trudove sam prodisala sama u rađaoni, nigdje žive duše ( a to mi je bila najveća paranoja.. da ću rađat po noći i da ću naletit na nekog nadobudnog doktora koji neće poštivat moje želje.. ) kad nakraju , ostala su mi u sječanju najviše ta tri urlika, koja sam ispustila na izgonu. Više me to bolilo nego trudovi... Epiziotomiju nisam ni osjetila, čak sam posli pitala sestru jel me reckala, a ona meni ..nego, a šta si mislila?. Kao, podrazumjeva se nalijeganje i epiziotomija  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Stroganof

Meni na porodu je babica donijela odnekle nekakav stočić i stavila ga kraj kreveta, ja je gledam nije mi ništa jasno, kad ona se popela na njega i ožeži Miki!

----------


## Inda_os

Meni je na prvom porodu sudjelovao liječnik i on je prislonio podlakticu na trbuh i zakrenuo ju, ništa invazivno. Ne znam je li to išta pomoglo, ali ako je dobro jer mi zaista nije bilo strašno.
Na drugom porodu mi je babica svom snagom nalegla na trbuh i onda pozvala još krupniju babicu koja mi je doslovno skakala po trbuhu. Ja sam pri tome ispuštala zvuk gniječene osobe, kad da prelazi kamion preko mene. Prestrašno nešto. A bebica je bila povelika 4350gr i vjerojatno je trebalo malko više strpljenja da se provuče a ne tako nešto invazivno  :Sad: . Na kraju je ta sva sila na kraju poroda rezultirala nagniječenom bebicom s ogromnim hematomima  :Sad: , još uvijek se krivim što sam to dopustila ali teško je boriti se tijekom izgona.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Meni na porodu je babica donijela odnekle nekakav stočić i stavila ga kraj kreveta, ja je gledam nije mi ništa jasno, kad ona se popela na njega i ožeži Miki!


 :lool: 
oprosti, nije smiješno, ni malo
ali tvoj opis  :lool: ....

----------


## Stroganof

> Na kraju je ta sva sila na kraju poroda rezultirala nagniječenom bebicom s ogromnim hematomima , još uvijek se krivim što sam to dopustila ali teško je boriti se tijekom izgona.


Pokušaj sebe ne kriviti toliko, jer u tom trenu vjerojatno nisi ni znala za sebe, kao što sama kažeš. Niti te tko pita niti ti je jasno što se događa, dok se ne dogodi :Mad: .

----------


## Ana5577zd

Meni je doktorica to napravila isto.....valjda nisam dobro tiskala pa je morala malo pogurnuti.....meni nije smetalo......u tom trenu sam samo tila da maleni izađe van ... :Smile: ......

----------


## kaina

Meni je na pvom porodu babica pokušala skočit na trbuh, al sam ju prokužila na vrijeme i refleksno ju odbacila s rukama. Žena je ostala šokirana, a onda me pitala- kaj vi bute tak do sutra? Meni vam smjena završava za 3 sata... Onak posprdno i bezobrazno. Ja sam joj sam rekla da ako treba da i do sutra i nek mi pokaže gdi piše da moram rodit u njenoj smjeni.. U tom trenu mi je već pošteno prekipela s svojim arogantnim ponašanjem i to je bilo jedino kaj sam joj rekla i nije više ni pokušavala skakat po meni  :Smile:

----------


## alef

Meni dr nije bas nalijegala na trbuh, onako malo samo dlanom pogurala, nije bilo nimalo ni bolno ni nasilno... Rodila tako, ali unatoc epi popucala iznutra ( sta god to znacilo)... Malac je bio 4 kg, 55 cm, ali moj problem je bio sto sam na stolu potpuno izgubila nagon za tiskanjem i kontrakcije osjecala samo kao zestok bol ispod stomaka... Jednostavno ga ja nisam mogla tada i u tom polozaju istisnut bez toga. Da sam rodila na boku, vjerujem da bi beba zacas bila van, bez njihove pomoci

----------


## Mali Mimi

baš sam pričala o tome s jednom poznanicom iz Australije i kaže da se kod njih izbjegava porod na ležećki da se žene ustanu i rode na stojećki samo se naslonei na  krevet gornjim djelom tijela

----------


## IvanaR

Joj dok to dođe i na ove prostore...
Meni je isto rađanje na leđima totalna nebuloza.

----------


## lunas

Ja bi ove stvari svrstala pod jedan pojam - "obstetric violence".

Jel ima negdje prijevod za ovo?:

http://vimeo.com/69428799?ref=nf

----------


## duma

> Meni dr nije bas nalijegala na trbuh, onako malo samo dlanom pogurala, nije bilo nimalo ni bolno ni nasilno... Rodila tako, ali unatoc epi popucala iznutra ( sta god to znacilo)... Malac je bio 4 kg, 55 cm, ali moj problem je bio sto sam na stolu potpuno izgubila nagon za tiskanjem i kontrakcije osjecala samo kao zestok bol ispod stomaka... Jednostavno ga ja nisam mogla tada i u tom polozaju istisnut bez toga. Da sam rodila na boku, vjerujem da bi beba zacas bila van, bez njihove pomoci


Tako sam i ja. Mislim da mi je to gnjecenje dr po trbuhu i pospjesilo pucanje unutra. Nekako imam filing da mi nije to napravio da bi se T. rodio normalno, i bez tog famoznog tjeranja. Uskoro me ceka i 2. porod i mislim da nema šanse da ponovim istu grešku. I da- radili su mi i epiziotomiju  :Sad:  Iskustvo: porod prekrasan, školski, sve oddisala super i onda...to skakanje i šivanje :O !! Ajmeee, gore mi je to bilo i duže je i trajalo nego sam izgon

----------


## alef

> Tako sam i ja. Mislim da mi je to gnjecenje dr po trbuhu i pospjesilo pucanje unutra. Nekako imam filing da mi nije to napravio da bi se T. rodio normalno, i bez tog famoznog tjeranja. Uskoro me ceka i 2. porod i mislim da nema šanse da ponovim istu grešku. I da- radili su mi i epiziotomiju  Iskustvo: porod prekrasan, školski, sve oddisala super i onda...to skakanje i šivanje :O !! Ajmeee, gore mi je to bilo i duže je i trajalo nego sam izgon


i ja sam mislila isto, ali drugi put je bilo mnogo gore... Beba od 4400 na izgonu zapela, a ja opet - ne razumijem kako - nisam mogla da tiskam. Odnosno, nagon za tiskanje je trajao sekund ili dva, a u prazno tiskat nisam znala, pa se Dr navalila laktom na mene i jos uprla o onu šipku za koju sam se ja trebala držat... Beba se rodila ljubičasta, sva cijanoticna... Nisam nacisto je li ili ne ovaj zahvat bio opravdan i kako bih rodila bez njega...

----------


## alef

Od poroda je proslo 10 mj i sve hocu da napisem kako ne znam sta i kako kad opet budem aBd trudna... Porodi su mi bili brzi 4 i 3 sata, ne mnogo bolni... Ali oba puta sa rupturom cerviksa i vagine i šivanjem od 45 min... Drip plus nalijevanje plus velike bebe... Joj, ali ja sam kukavica i ne usudim se u porodu nista po svom...

----------


## ivana.sky

> Od poroda je proslo 10 mj i sve hocu da napisem kako ne znam sta i kako kad opet budem aBd trudna... Porodi su mi bili brzi 4 i 3 sata, ne mnogo bolni... Ali oba puta sa rupturom cerviksa i vagine i šivanjem od 45 min... Drip plus nalijevanje plus velike bebe...


Ja prosla isto... porod 5h, sivanje 1,5h... 
toliko sam bila protiv nekih stvari al sad sam zahvalna da su ih napravili... tako isto i sa naskakanjem tj nalijeganjem na trbuh. Nije me bolilo a koristilo je

----------

